
Cloud Computing Design Patterns - emirozer
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dn600223.aspx##
======
taspeotis
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11258573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11258573)

    
    
        Cloud Design Patterns (microsoft.com)
        163 points by dnnrly 199 days ago

